# Cool ice effect



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Hi people does anyone know how to make a concentrate to create that cool ice effect when you inhale
I tried to put 1% TFA koolada in my Fruity mixes but it's not quite there

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/19)

For a cool, non menthol, inhale add FA Polar Blast. For a cool, non menthol, exhale, add WS-23 (30%). Start at 0.5 % for each.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Andre said:


> For a cool, non menthol, inhale add FA Polar Blast. For a cool, non menthol, exhale, add WS-23 (30%). Start at 0.5 % for each.


Thanks I got the ws-23 will get FA polar Blast when I need to stock up again

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Andre said:


> For a cool, non menthol, inhale add FA Polar Blast. For a cool, non menthol, exhale, add WS-23 (30%). Start at 0.5 % for each.


I searched now
Can I use tfa menthol for the menthol effect? Either for inhale or exhale

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I searched now
> Can I use tfa menthol for the menthol effect? Either for inhale or exhale
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can, but menthol is not neutral like WS-23 and Polar Blast. It will add that menthol taste with the cool. Try 0.5 % menthol plus 0.5 % WS-23.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Andre said:


> Yes, you can, but menthol is not neutral like WS-23 and Polar Blast. It will add that menthol taste with the cool. Try 0.5 % menthol plus 0.5 % WS-23.


I'm first gonna try ws 23 cause I got it I'm working on this recipe
I vaped on flower power on ice last weekend and I love it just need to mix up with sweet strawberry cause I used strawberry ripe last night









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (6/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm first gonna try ws 23 cause I got it I'm working on this recipe
> I vaped on flower power on ice last weekend and I love it just need to mix up with sweet strawberry cause I used strawberry ripe last night
> 
> 
> ...




That is a boatload of Dragonfruit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> That is a boatload of Dragonfruit...


Any suggestions would be appreciated 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> That is a boatload of Dragonfruit...


I do not think it is too much being one of the mainstay flavours and not just as an emulsifier. I love this recipe by Tootall, which also uses TFA Dragonfruit at 3 %.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Andre said:


> I do not think it is too much being one of the mainstay flavours and not just as an emulsifier. I love this recipe by Tootall, which also uses TFA Dragonfruit at 3 %.


I don't have kiwi or the other strawberry flavour maybe I will try lychee 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (6/2/19)

Andre said:


> I do not think it is too much being one of the mainstay flavours and not just as an emulsifier. I love this recipe by Tootall, which also uses TFA Dragonfruit at 3 %.



Well then I will have to give it a go. Have been looking for a nice lychee recipe for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

